# bell training



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

On average, how long does it take for 5 month old to learn bell training? We have tried briefly 2 times before and with bells and she constantly played with them. I would like to try again. Is it ok to remove them temporarily after she had potties, say for an hour, so I can get something accomplished othher than in and out every 5 minutes? Thank you...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

well, I trained my hav to ring the bell in about an hour. when she was 16 weeks old.

BUT I was VERY consistant and let her out EVERY.TIME she rang the bell, even if she had JUST been out ... every.single.time. 
I don't know about removing the bell, what if she REALLY does need to go potty??

The thing is that they HAVE to know that you will ALWAYS open the door. And you have to decide if you are going to DO this and are IN it or if you are okay with "accidents" as a result of not reinforcing bell ringing?
For us, potty training was a deal breaker... as in my husband would NOT put up with "accidents" at ALL. like if she wasn't potty trained asap I might not have been able to keep her. 

As for playing with the bells, I suggest that as SOON as she rings them, open the door and go OUT with her. If she is distracted by playing with them, pick her up and take her outside. Make it CLEAR that when she rings the bells she goes OUT.
Tillie played the 'ring the bell every 5 seconds' thing for nearly 2 months. then winter came and and she figured out to ONLY ring the bell if she HAD to go potty because she did NOT want to go out in the rain. lol


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

We no longer have a fence and we leash her to go potty. She became very annoyed with me after about 4-5 times of repeated leashing and going out in the yard. Can I just open the door and take her (as in carry her) out on the deck? Especially when I know she doesn't need to go? She has been good about going to the door, sitting, and looking at me if she needs to go poop. She has even barked twice in the past if I wasn't paying attention to her. She does not always do this for pee, but we take her out regularly. She had one poop accident the first week we had her and none since. She has had maybe a half a dozen pee accidents in the 3 months we have had her. I would love for her to use the bells, but don't want her to become frustrated with my effort.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this can help differentiate between playing and pooping. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/1171


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Great article Dave...this way should prove less frustrating for both of us.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Update: Sofie is using the bells, BUT, if she is in a particularly frisky way, she will ring them even if she had been out 5 minutes ago. We just hung them a day ago, after following the instructions in the video. Know her poop schedule. But pee schedule is ? Sometime she will want to go out in 2 hours. Up to 3 and we automatically just take her out and have her ring bell. Should I take a step back and just present bells when we think she needs to go? I feel she knows what the bells signify, but may be "playing us".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, when you're about 80 per cent sure, present the bell. It's not an exact science, and she will become better as she gets more predictable.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> yep, when you're about 80 per cent sure, present the bell. It's not an exact science, and she will become better as she gets more predictable.


Thank you....


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Another update: I am ecstatic!! She used the bells all day today for her potty needs! This is going to make the days much more enjoyable! I do know that I still must be vigilant, for this is just a small step towards becoming reliably house trained. None the less. I feel a sense of ease. ☺


----------

